# Redline 9-2-5 VS SE Lager Opinions Please



## single_speed (Apr 1, 2008)

i normally ride a single speed mountain bike. due to a number of reasons, it’s my only bike right now. it’s set up perfectly for local single track. if i want to ride on the road to tow my son in a trailer i need to change the cog out. it’s a pain in the a** for a number of reasons. i have decided i need another bare bones bike. read as inexpensive. the redline 9-2-5 and the se lager both interest me. the 9-2-5 seems to get some favorable reviews, but i can't find a whole lot on the lager. i can probable get the lager for about $425 and the 9-2-5 for $500, so price isn't that big of a deal. my main use for this bike will be riding flat bike paths towing my son in a trailer. my single track time is limited. i do the pike path thing to help keep me in shape, so i actually enjoy my time on the single track. most of other bikes that i have seen that are similar to this are in the $600 - $700 which is more than i want to spend. if there are any others in the $500 range that i am missing, i am open to suggestions. thanks


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

I'm not certain about the Lager but the 925 has mounts for fenders/racks and lots of tire clearance if that's important to you.


----------



## single_speed (Apr 1, 2008)

asterisk said:


> I'm not certain about the Lager but the 925 has mounts for fenders/racks and lots of tire clearance if that's important to you.


racks and fenders are not really that big of a deal to me. i realize the 9-2-5 comes with fenders. i would probably pull them off and sell them. tire clearance might be an issue. i am about 225 with out gear, so a larger tire may be nice.


----------



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

Have you checked out the Schwinn Madison? I think it's around your price point, and looks real good, too. The local bike shop that sells SE bikes (along with many other brands of single speed bikes) has lots of praise for them, I personally like the 925 because of the fenders, but it sounds like thats a non-issue for you.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

threesportsinone said:


> Have you checked out the Schwinn Madison? I think it's around your price point, and looks real good, too. The local bike shop that sells SE bikes (along with many other brands of single speed bikes) has lots of praise for them, I personally like the 925 because of the fenders, but it sounds like thats a non-issue for you.



The Madison has a charm to it that few bikes in that price range have.....


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

Nothing wrong with the Lager. Lots of clearance, and it has mounts. If price is truly your bottom line, get whatever you can get the cheapest. I don't think any of them will have any advantage over another.

FWIW, the Lager fits really long, so you might have to get a size smaller than you usually would. For that reason, I'd say get what you can get cheapest AND you can test ride.


----------



## single_speed (Apr 1, 2008)

i have not thought about the madison. in fact i can't even think of any local shops that sell schwinn. its nice looking, but not a huge fan of the color or drop bars. like the bullhorns on both the se and redline. i am one of the few who actually like the mustache bars on the older models. they are somewhat simialr to what i run on my mountain bike now, so that's probably why.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

single_speed said:


> i have not thought about the madison. in fact i can't even think of any local shops that sell schwinn. its nice looking, but not a huge fan of the color or drop bars. like the bullhorns on both the se and redline. i am one of the few who actually like the mustache bars on the older models. they are somewhat simialr to what i run on my mountain bike now, so that's probably why.



I've ridden a Redline around a parking lot....I've never seen the SE in person.... The Redline is a very cool looking bike...It certainly doesn't look like every other fixed/SS out there...It rode just fine as well....


----------



## single_speed (Apr 1, 2008)

OverStuffed said:


> Nothing wrong with the Lager. Lots of clearance, and it has mounts. If price is truly your bottom line, get whatever you can get the cheapest. I don't think any of them will have any advantage over another.
> 
> FWIW, the Lager fits really long, so you might have to get a size smaller than you usually would. For that reason, I'd say get what you can get cheapest AND you can test ride.


thanks for the info. one lbs sells the lager. i was there for another reason over the weekend and saw it. i had no idea they existed until i saw it. there are a few local shops that sell redline, so i am sure i will be able to ride one.


----------



## single_speed (Apr 1, 2008)

i have one more question. is there any advantage to the 5 bolt cranks? it looks like the lager has a 5 bolt crank while the 9-2-5 has a 4 bolt crank.


----------



## 93561rider (Dec 6, 2007)

I have an SE Lager. I really enjoy the bike, for what it is. I looked at the Redline when I was shopping for a bike. At the time it had those funky bars.

If I could do it over again I would probably go for the Redline. Probably not much different but the Lager paint job really bores me now. I liked the brown for about a week.

If you go for the SE, the parts are pretty good for the price point but the cranks really stink. They have a huge Q factor to make the chainline work. As much as my all mountain bike, 165mm. I will probably but a proper set of track cranks and bb on it soon. So just assume any price difference will probably be eaten up by part changes.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

single_speed said:


> i have one more question. is there any advantage to the 5 bolt cranks? it looks like the lager has a 5 bolt crank while the 9-2-5 has a 4 bolt crank.


The 5-bolt will give you more inexpensive chainring options. One guy wanted to change the ring on his lager to a 48, and the only ring we could get was the Salsa. It's a nice chainring, but sometimes, it's good to have options--which you'll have more of with a 5-bolt crank.


----------



## MisterC (May 26, 2007)

It seems Dick's Sporting Goods are the only retailers around here that sell Scwinn. Not the best place to get your qustions answered.


----------



## Fr Ted Crilly (Feb 7, 2002)

I've had a Redline 925 for a couple of months now and so far it's great. 
The biggest issue was probably getting a correct fit. Going from a standard race bike frame geometry to a more relaxed compact geometry meant a few adjustments for me and the stock bike. I love the fact that it comes with fenders. Good quality fenders that fit will always be better than skinny fenders squeezed between tyre and fork/frame of a race inspired bike. And it's great that I can put a rack and panniers on it rather than having a commuter bag on my back.
If there is one minor complaint, it would be about the brakes. The Tektro brakes don't seem as strong as Campy brakes I was used to. Probably not a big issue for most fixed riding which presumably (as in my case) is on a relatively flat roads.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

It's a different Schwinn.

They have IBD (Independent Bike Dealer) lines, and they have the junk lines. The Madison is only available at IBD's (LBS).


----------

